# Are they all like this



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a new 2010 F350 with the V10 and I am reading on the dash that I get 30L per 100KM. Are they all like this or is there a chance something might be wrong.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

In English is that like,12 per gallon?


----------



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

it equiles out to 12 gallons per 100 miles or 
8 gallons per 100 km


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

If you're concerned about fuel mileage you shouldn't be driving V10s. You are sacrificing economy for power.


----------



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

If thats what it gets than thats fine but if I am getting 25% less milage than what I am supposed to be getting then it would be pretty stupid not to get it fixed


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

It not far off.In my 08 I get right around 13 mpg on the highway and pulling my boat I get around 10mpg. When it comes to pushing snow right around the 6 mpg.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

The best way to calculate mileage is with pen and paper. The dash display are close but do not seem to be 100% accurate


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

How many miles are on this new truck? They take a little wile to break in(500-1000 miles). Also check your MPG's with pen and paper not the dash computer.
Robert


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

You do realize that America is the last holdout on the Imperial system don't you? In other words the MAJORITY OF THE ENGLISH speaking world uses Metric.



grandview;1032130 said:


> In English is that like,12 per gallon?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

dellwas;1032608 said:


> You do realize that America is the last holdout on the Imperial system don't you? In other words the MAJORITY OF THE ENGLISH speaking world uses Metric.


So...What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

dellwas;1032608 said:


> You do realize that America is the last holdout on the Imperial system don't you? In other words the MAJORITY OF THE ENGLISH speaking world uses Metric.


And why would I give a DAMN about the rest of the English speaking world lol? Just because everyone else uses the metric system does not mean we should change.
Robert


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The Metric system's the reason I have 2 complete sets of all tools. Then there's torxe stuff. Do they make metric allen wrenches too? I ran into that on a new bike my son got for Christmas. He lost the one it came with and none of mine fit it.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i'm not gonna get in the metric debate, it makes no sesne to me though(the metric system). anyhow.

winter i get 8.5-9.5 avg mpg whatever that comes out to in metric and summer i get 10.5-13mpg depending on driving style and city/highway.

they arent good on gas, period lol


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Probably for the same reason that the rest of the world doesn't give a DAMN about America... BTW check on some of those POSer "American" trucks and dollars to donuts you'll find some metric fittings.



rob_cook2001;1032650 said:


> And why would I give a DAMN about the rest of the English speaking world lol? Just because everyone else uses the metric system does not mean we should change.
> Robert


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, they do, I've got some with metric measurements on them.



MickiRig1;1033108 said:


> The Metric system's the reason I have 2 complete sets of all tools. Then there's torxe stuff. Do they make metric allen wrenches too? I ran into that on a new bike my son got for Christmas. He lost the one it came with and none of mine fit it.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Got to agree with you on that point. Canada adopted it many yrs. ago, and I still think in old school for some measurements, I grew up with the Imperial system, and some things I just can't convert...



91AK250;1033121 said:


> i'm not gonna get in the metric debate, it makes no sesne to me though(the metric system). anyhow.
> 
> winter i get 8.5-9.5 avg mpg whatever that comes out to in metric and summer i get 10.5-13mpg depending on driving style and city/highway.
> 
> they arent good on gas, period lol


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

dellwas;1033170 said:


> *Probably for the same reason that the rest of the world doesn't give a DAMN about America..*.


until something happens...then who is it the rest of the world comes crying to for money and manpower?

Seriously--they may hate us, but it's really impolite to criticize us while you're spending our money etc.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh please. Canada is not a third world country with our hands out. Our dollar is very close to yours, and has actually been at par, if not more in the last couple of years. We certainly aren't crying for your dollars! Secondly if the U.S. is such a great country, then why is it rated as #12 on the U.N.s annual best countres to live in (Canada is #4), so please take your pompous attitude and put it where your mama can't see it. Here's a link from a "prestigious" American paper so you can't criticize the source, although there are lots of sources that verify it.

http://travel.latimes.com/daily-deal-blog/index.php/un-picks-best-and-wo-1122/



Snow-Con;1033190 said:


> until something happens...then who is it the rest of the world comes crying to for money and manpower?
> 
> Seriously--they may hate us, but it's really impolite to criticize us while you're spending our money etc.


----------



## alcook59 (Mar 15, 2010)

dellwas;1033196 said:


> Oh please. Canada is not a third world country with our hands out. Our dollar is very close to yours, and has actually been at par, if not more in the last couple of years. We certainly aren't crying for your dollars! Secondly if the U.S. is such a great country, then why is it rated as #12 on the U.N.s annual best countres to live in (Canada is #4), so please take your pompous attitude and put it where your mama can't see it. /[/URL]


I'm not positive but I think your referring to the human development index, in which case those statistics were taken in 2007 by the UN (although I could really care less what that organization thinks, there worth there weight in worthless sanctions and resolutions). I wouldn't really think it's the best source to go by.

Three statistics are used in computing the HDI; life expectancy, education, and GDP per capita. Seeing how you seem to be concerned with the dollar and cents aspect you might want to just go off the GDP PPP per capita index. The 2009 international monetary fund ranks the US as 6th and Canada as 12th.

BTW the study your pulling your argument from (UN HDI) listed Iceland as #3. If you have seen the news lately their government has collapsed, and they are bust. Even McDonalds closed down there stores (all of three of them) and skipped town.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

True, based on the HDR. Now you can put any spin on it you want by saying that " I wouldn't really think it's the best source to go by.", probably because you can't refute it any other way. The stats are, what they are, despite your feeble attempt to dismiss them.

Simple fact is that much of your industries are in a crisis, and many American firms are now sourcing offshore, or downright moving operations there. We don't seem to be having that problem here, now granted, we are not a major manufacturing nation, more noted for commodities.

Also look at your own suggestion, it is based on PER CAPITA! America is much bigger than Canada, and if taken with that perspective then of course it will be askew. Also, I am not fixated on dollars and cents, simply pointing out that we are not a third world nation with our hands out for US greenbacks as the previous poster seemed to think.

In fact we are America's largest trading partner:

http://www.census.gov/foreign-trade/top/dst/current/balance.html

As for Iceland, point taken, but with economies, things change quickly, and as you point out the stats quoted were gathered in '07. As for McDonalds, just another American insttution I don't support, but this one for Health reasons...



alcook59;1033246 said:


> I'm not positive but I think your referring to the human development index, in which case those statistics were taken in 2007 by the UN (although I could really care less what that organization thinks, there worth there weight in worthless sanctions and resolutions). I wouldn't really think it's the best source to go by.
> 
> Three statistics are used in computing the HDI; life expectancy, education, and GDP per capita. Seeing how you seem to be concerned with the dollar and cents aspect you might want to just go off the GDP PPP per capita index. The 2009 international monetary fund ranks the US as 6th and Canada as 12th.
> 
> BTW the study your pulling your argument from (UN HDI) listed Iceland as #3. If you have seen the news lately their government has collapsed, and they are bust. Even McDonalds closed down there stores (all of three of them) and skipped town.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

How about back to the guys question with the v10 and it drinking to much fuel...

I don't know why any one would buy a v10...terrible fuel mileage, and you don't see the numbers out of a v10 as you would a diesel...to put a v10 in a truck is probably another 6-8 grand and a diesel is 10...You will spend that extra two grand in fuel in a half year with a v10


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

good point. I'd wager that V10 is probably more complexe than a diesel to boot...



chris_morrison;1033287 said:


> How about back to the guys question with the v10 and it drinking to much fuel...
> 
> I don't know why any one would buy a v10...terrible fuel mileage, and you don't see the numbers out of a v10 as you would a diesel...to put a v10 in a truck is probably another 6-8 grand and a diesel is 10...You will spend that extra two grand in fuel in a half year with a v10


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the v10 was a pretty cheap upgrade over the 5.4 v8 new. and doesnt get that much worse mpg.

the v10 is a awsome motor, and when i was shopping i did not want to spent another 6k on a tuck for a diesel. plus the longer warm up time which would really piss me off, possible starting issues in the cold, higher maint cost..ect it was well worth my while to get my v10. it may get alittle less MPG but the power is great and its much cheaper to buy and keep running. not to mention they are almost bullit proof(03-up have new heads to fix the spark plug problem) which is much more then can be said for the 6.0 diesel.

now ofcourse a diesel will pull better in alot of cases, mine will never see a trailer so i may not have the same opinion but for me it was the only way to go as the 5.4 is a tad under powered in the excursion.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

dellwas;1033196 said:


> Oh please. Canada is not a third world country with our hands out. Our dollar is very close to yours, and has actually been at par, if not more in the last couple of years. We certainly aren't crying for your dollars! Secondly if the U.S. is such a great country, then why is it rated as #12 on the U.N.s annual best countres to live in (Canada is #4), so please take your pompous attitude and put it where your mama can't see it. Here's a link from a "prestigious" American paper so you can't criticize the source, although there are lots of sources that verify it.
> 
> http://travel.latimes.com/daily-deal-blog/index.php/un-picks-best-and-wo-1122/


Don't even get me started lol


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

I guess it's all about what cranks your turn.  I like diesels, but gotta agree I don't think there's much diff, except in low end grunt. However, mine doesn't take long to warm up. Key with a diesel, at least I've found, is to just get in it and go, warms up quickly. Now on the other hand, if you let it sit and idle, that's another story. All 3 of my diesels (F35, VW Jetta, and Smart car) are like that.



91AK250;1033307 said:


> the v10 was a pretty cheap upgrade over the 5.4 v8 new. and doesnt get that much worse mpg.
> 
> the v10 is a awsome motor, and when i was shopping i did not want to spent another 6k on a tuck for a diesel. plus the longer warm up time which would really piss me off, possible starting issues in the cold, higher maint cost..ect it was well worth my while to get my v10. it may get alittle less MPG but the power is great and its much cheaper to buy and keep running. not to mention they are almost bullit proof(03-up have new heads to fix the spark plug problem) which is much more then can be said for the 6.0 diesel.
> 
> now ofcourse a diesel will pull better in alot of cases, mine will never see a trailer so i may not have the same opinion but for me it was the only way to go as the 5.4 is a tad under powered in the excursion.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Okay............



mkwl;1033433 said:


> Don't even get me started lol


----------



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

Actually I only paid another 1800$ for the V10 and still get almost 500 foot lbs of torque, But I will agree the miliege does suck


----------



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

It has 2500 miles or 4000Km


----------



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

As for the Great debate I think both systems suck. I prefer my liters to KM when I am checking distance but When it comes to my tools i like my inches 1/16 1/8 3/16 1/4.
I think the comment that Canada takes handouts was made by someone very ignorant and should have more knowledge before they speak, Both countries have pros and cons I live in Canada because I was born here and I wouldn't't anywhere even if you paid me but If I Had been born in the USA I would feel the same way. Both are great countries just better in different places.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

dellwas;1033613 said:


> I guess it's all about what cranks your turn.  I like diesels, but gotta agree I don't think there's much diff, except in low end grunt. However, mine doesn't take long to warm up. Key with a diesel, at least I've found, is to just get in it and go, warms up quickly. Now on the other hand, if you let it sit and idle, that's another story. All 3 of my diesels (F35, VW Jetta, and Smart car) are like that.


yeah its a personal thing i think.

yeah thats the thing, i refuse to get in and drive a cold truck thats why i have a remote start haha so on a -20 day when i'm ready to leave work i start her about 20mins before i leave and i come out and shes all nice and toasty and windows are unfrozen. theres a few guys at work w/power strokes and cummins and if they dont let them warm up they cant keep the windsheild clear on cold days, plus they had gelled fuel a few cold days (-30) and had to drag them in the shop and let them warm up before they would fire. thats when i decided i really did not need or want a diesel.

so in the end the v10 fits my needs(daily driver no hauling allthough it could easily) and i love it, it doesnt fit eveyone thats why they have other options that make others happy


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

No diesel will warm up sitting there idling, at least none I've run across. As for gelling, they should be using Powerserve, or one of the other addiitives, which prevents it.



91AK250;1033801 said:


> yeah its a personal thing i think.
> 
> yeah thats the thing, i refuse to get in and drive a cold truck thats why i have a remote start haha so on a -20 day when i'm ready to leave work i start her about 20mins before i leave and i come out and shes all nice and toasty and windows are unfrozen. theres a few guys at work w/power strokes and cummins and if they dont let them warm up they cant keep the windsheild clear on cold days, plus they had gelled fuel a few cold days (-30) and had to drag them in the shop and let them warm up before they would fire. thats when i decided i really did not need or want a diesel.
> 
> so in the end the v10 fits my needs(daily driver no hauling allthough it could easily) and i love it, it doesnt fit eveyone thats why they have other options that make others happy


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Amen, and agree! ussmileyflag tymusic

Just got a problem with some American's "Holier than thou" attitude.



chasity2682;1033703 said:


> As for the Great debate I think both systems suck. I prefer my liters to KM when I am checking distance but When it comes to my tools i like my inches 1/16 1/8 3/16 1/4.
> I think the comment that Canada takes handouts was made by someone very ignorant and should have more knowledge before they speak, Both countries have pros and cons I live in Canada because I was born here and I wouldn't't anywhere even if you paid me but If I Had been born in the USA I would feel the same way. Both are great countries just better in different places.


----------



## Excursion (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a 2002 Ford Excursion and it has the 6.8L V10. It gets the horrible 12 MPG (I live in America). It tows my boat with such ease, I forget it's attached (not a good thing, LOL). My wife hates this truck because it costs so much to fill. I love this truck because it does anything I want it to do. The best part is that I bought it in 2009 for only $5500 (KBB stated a value of $10600) because nobody wanted to pay for gas. I calculated it out and found that the difference in fuel costs between my wife's 2006 Ford Explorer with the V6 and my 2002 Ford Excursion with the V10, I would have to own my truck for almost 10 years to justify the difference spent on purchasing each vehicle.

As for the debate of the nations, I was born in Argentina and am now a proud American Citizen. I think Canada is a great country, but the US is the best. If it wasn't, then I'd be living elsewhere. It was the US that provided me the opportunities go to college, make great life long friends, find a profitable career, meet my wife, purchase a nice home, and have an incredible son. Maybe I would have been able to do this in Canada as well, but I wouldn't change a thing. So like I said before, Canada is a great country, but America is #1. That is my opinion and I'm entitled, just as you are entitled to yours. I'm not trying to pick a fight with anyone, I just wanted to voice my love and praise for my country as others have before me. Thank you.ussmileyflag:redbounce


----------

